# Ssd advice



## sandeep3010 (Jul 17, 2012)

This is my first purchase for a SSD .

Please advice:

(Note: I reside in India,Asian continent. some of the brands available in U.S.A. may not be available here.)

Requirements : 

-Upto 128gb
-6gb SATA interface Supported (i just bought a maximus v gene)
 ***cost*** : max upto 180-190$ (approx Rs.10,000 in Indian Currency)

a friend of mine suggested a corsair force gt 120gb (Link)

here s the link of an internet shopping website in India just to get you an idea of what brands and product numbers are available in India for purchase with the cost as mentioned in indian currency.

Please suggest one from the available ones.

Incase any other model, please mention the exact model details so that I can check up in the local market here for costing & availability

My specs as per now:

asus maximus v gene
gskill ripjaws 1600 2*4gb
intel i5 3570k
asus gtx 670 top 
seagate st0002dm001 6gb/s 64mb cache 7200rpm 2TB storage
benq RL2450H
corsair 700GS




Please advice


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

No, don't buy Corsair Force GT.

Buy Samsung 830 series 128 GB. It is the best SSD out there - both performance and reliability.

Buy from here - Samsung SSD | Samsung SSD Drive | Samsung SSD Price | Samsung SSD Review


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jul 17, 2012)

ico said:


> No, don't buy Corsair Force GT.
> 
> Buy Samsung 830 series 128 GB. It is the best SSD out there - both performance and reliability.
> 
> Buy from here - Samsung SSD | Samsung SSD Drive | Samsung SSD Price | Samsung SSD Review


I am also planning to buy corsair force series 3 60gb. Is there any problem with corsair?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking about buying GT as well till ico dropped this bomb 

Googling for issues


----------



## d3p (Jul 17, 2012)

IMO never buy a 64GB SSD, it won't of any use.

OS + Few other basic softwares like Office, PDF, Browsers will take 40-50GB. Now rest 10-14GB is of no use. On top of it, its not recommend to use 90% of the storage space in a SSD.

Get hold of a 128GB. Grab an intel / samsung / Crucial / OCZ Vertex 3/4 Model. These SSD's are currently floating in the market with indian warranty.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

Shibaprasad said:


> I am also planning to buy corsair force series 3 60gb. Is there any problem with corsair?


As far as Corsair Force 3 is concerned, Corsair had actually scheduled a recall from the market. I wonder how many desi dealers did that.

Massive history of firmware bugs as well.



Tech_Wiz said:


> Yeah I was thinking about buying GT as well till ico dropped this bomb
> 
> Googling for issues


In Corsair Force GT 128 GB's case, there is simply a more reliable, may be slightly faster and better product available from Samsung for slightly more cost.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

haha...primeabgb had a sale few days back. I wonder how many bought Force GT from them.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 17, 2012)

wats wrong with the force gt by corsair ?

please elaborate


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

sandeep3010 said:


> wats wrong with the force gt by corsair ?
> 
> please elaborate


SF-2281 controller SSDs aren't known to be as reliable in comparison to the Samsung 830 series. Basically nothing wrong with them or Force GT, but Samsung 830 is the best.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 17, 2012)

OCZ Agility 3 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (AGT3-25SAT3-120G) | Internal Hard Drive | Flipkart.com

VS 

Corsair Force Series GT 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (CSSD-F120GBGT-BK) | Internal Hard Drive | Flipkart.com


WHICH One is a better buy ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 17, 2012)

Between the 2? Force GT. But Samsung 830 gets another vote.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Buy SSD | Buy SSD India | SSD Price | SSD for Laptop
*

please browse through and suggest one as per my requirements 

1. max upto indian rupees (Rs. 10,000)
2. upto 128 gb
3. 6gb sata interface


----------



## d3p (Jul 17, 2012)

1). Intel 120GB @ 10.2k : Intel SSD in India | Intel 120GB 330 Series SSD Price | Buy Intel SSD

2). OCZ Vertex 3 120GB @ 10.3k : OCZ 120GB Vertex 3 SSD | Buy OCZ 120GB Vertex 3 SSD in India | OCZ 120GB Vertex 3 SSD Review

3). Crucial M4 120GB @ 8.8k : Crucial 128GB m4 SSD | 128GB SSD | SSD Technology | SSD Cost


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2012)

Crucial M4 128gb is 8.2k at PrimeABGB for 24 hours. May want to take a look.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 17, 2012)

To be frank I am not gonna tweak and play with the internal settings of the SSD.

what I need is a simple high performance ssd (coz I have close to zero knowledge bot it)

Please advice a best buy for performance & reliability (my purpose : gaming, general )
*NO photoshop/designing applications  *


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jul 17, 2012)

I only need SSD for boot drive (OS+Office+some essential soft+a Game) and a 60~64 SSD is enough. I need a cheap reliable drive around 6k. Plz guys help

how about Kingston SSDNow V100 and Adata s596 ssds?


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2012)

As a thumb-rule, you should keep 15-20% of the available space free. So it is advisable to get a 120/128 GB drive. If you want to stick with lower capacity drive, get this:-

*onlyssd.com/ssd-capacity/buy-64gb-ssd/crucial-64gb-m4-ssd

This is another option:-

OCZ 60GB VTX3-25SAT3-60G Vertex 3 SATA III 2.5" Solid State Drive, Compare and Buy latest SSDs Online in India: bitFang.com


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 18, 2012)

Crucial M4 good?


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2012)

Very good. It had a "5000 hours bug", which I think has been cured with the latest firmware. Otherwise, its one of the most stable SSD out there.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 18, 2012)

ico said:


> No, don't buy Corsair Force GT.
> 
> Buy Samsung 830 series 128 GB. It is the best SSD out there - both performance and reliability.
> 
> Buy from here - Samsung SSD | Samsung SSD Drive | Samsung SSD Price | Samsung SSD Review



Ico, RMA of Samsung SSDs would be an issue. It is confirmed that Samsung India isn't importing any SSD and therefore they won't provide any support against any RMA application.



Tech_Wiz said:


> Crucial M4 good?



If it does have official distri in India (search in their site) then it is a good choice otherwise not.



Skud said:


> Very good. It had a "5000 hours bug", which I think has been cured with the latest firmware. Otherwise, its one of the most stable SSD out there.



It has been cured, and no longer an issue.



d3p said:


> 1). Intel 120GB @ 10.2k : Intel SSD in India | Intel 120GB 330 Series SSD Price | Buy Intel SSD
> 
> 2). OCZ Vertex 3 120GB @ 10.3k : OCZ 120GB Vertex 3 SSD | Buy OCZ 120GB Vertex 3 SSD in India | OCZ 120GB Vertex 3 SSD Review
> 
> 3). Crucial M4 120GB @ 8.8k : Crucial 128GB m4 SSD | 128GB SSD | SSD Technology | SSD Cost



If OCZ have official distri or presence in india, then Vertes3 is a very good choice. Otherwise, welll... be warned about RMA.

To be either Corsair GT series or Intel seems to be two of the best choices.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 18, 2012)

IS THE CORSAIR GT 120GB real gooD ! ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2012)

I think if warranty and service is an issue, only option is to get a Corsair (no idea about Intel). Else you can always take a chance.

Force GT is good btw. Check the Tom's Hardware's SSD hierarchy chart. They are placed pretty high.

Problem with Samsung drives is that by spending a little bit more you get twice the storage space, with comparable reliability and real world performance difference is negligible. The way games are taking up space, even a 120/128gb drive will look small after some time.


----------



## d3p (Jul 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Ico, RMA of Samsung SSDs would be an issue. It is confirmed that Samsung India isn't importing any SSD and therefore they won't provide any support against any RMA application.



RMA of Samsung SSD's is given by either Primeabgb or OnlySSD.com.



> If it does have official distri in India (search in their site) then it is a good choice otherwise not.



Same with Corsair.



> If OCZ have official distri or presence in india, then Vertes3 is a very good choice. Otherwise, welll... be warned about RMA.



OCZ SSD RMA is handled by tirupati & Accel frontline. I guess this topic was also discussed in Hardware Price threads few months back.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 13, 2012)

Is it ok to buy from this seller?
Intel Solid-State Drive 330 Series 120GB SATA 6Gbps 2.5-inch SSD - SSDSC2CT120A | eBay
I have a 1k discount coupon valid till tomorrow,please help!


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2012)

Faun said:


> haha...primeabgb had a sale few days back. I wonder how many bought Force GT from them.



I did, and the serial/batch no. that was recalled is not the same they have. I am using the SSD with no problems, got it for 7000/- incl shipping. 
If you are worried, ask them the serial number on phone/mail before ordering.

@sandeep3010, There was a problem with certain shipment, which they recalled. And this was last year, they have new stuff in market now (unless some shopkeeper still has the faulty SSD's)


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Is it ok to buy from this seller?
> Intel Solid-State Drive 330 Series 120GB SATA 6Gbps 2.5-inch SSD - SSDSC2CT120A | eBay
> I have a 1k discount coupon valid till tomorrow,please help!



Positive feedback for that user is pretty low at 92%.
For me, not advisable. Let wait for others to chip in with their views.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes,that is bothering me too!
Please suggest one from ebay,dont want to waste another coupon.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Is it ok to buy from this seller?
> Intel Solid-State Drive 330 Series 120GB SATA 6Gbps 2.5-inch SSD - SSDSC2CT120A | eBay
> I have a 1k discount coupon valid till tomorrow,please help!


where do you want to put his SSD?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 13, 2012)

Vertex 4? Not on top of the list. Force GS has some good performance but unfortunately firmware 1.5 is captain buzzkill since TRIM doesn't work while I was doing the TRIM test.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 13, 2012)

ico said:


> where do you want to put his SSD?


A 2010 Macbook Pro.It comes with SATAII,but will upgrade the laptop in near future,so looking for SATA III SSDs.
Is Crucial M4 for 8.6k is a decent deal?
Vertex 4 is a very good option,but there are a few threads running in OCZ forums about the problems faced on Macs.


----------



## zinbart (Aug 13, 2012)

Whatever you do sticks to - Samsung and Intel only. 
Most other brands are facing one isssue or another....


----------



## red dragon (Aug 13, 2012)

Fu*k it!Bought Crucial M4 128GB from Prime.Samsungs were too expensive!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Fu*k it!Bought Crucial M4 128GB from Prime.Samsungs were too expensive!!


Congrats, good choice.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 18, 2012)

Received the SSD on 16th,swapped it with the ageing 5.4k rpm drive in a 2010 macbook pro.
The procedure was very simple,took just 10-15 minutes...installed Mountain Lion from scratch,and boy!!The 2.5 year old laptop is flying!Boot time (from cold boot)13 seconds,shutting down time must be less than 3 seconds!
NOW the problem!!
Can not find any optibay caddy to swap the superdrive with the old hdd in ebay India!!
Where can I buy it online?
Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone?My ebay skills are rudimentary,please help guys!


----------

